# Attaching Drip Tubing to PVC



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if they make a PVC to 1/2" tubing compression end fitting. I have generally used a PVC to barbed fitting, glued to the PVC end. If it is what was used? You might be able to heat and or cut the tubing a bit and get it off so you can re-use it. Otherwise you will have to cut it off the fitting and put a new one on the PVC.










Now if you are going to come up short after you cut out the section man's former best friend chewed up? You will have to add length with either more PVC or tubing and a union somewhere. You can get either a double barb end thing or a compression fitting for the tubing.

Once you are ready to join things up, wiggle the tubing over the barbed end of the PVC to tubing fitting and I suppose clamp it to be safe. It is unlikely that you would be putting enough pressure in a drip system to pop it off but I guess it is worth $.19 for piece of mind. Same if you use a barbed union. Non-issue with a compression fitting.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

Most drip tubing manufacturers have strait and 90 degree elbow couplings.

If the dog only chewed through the tubing, why not just cut out the chewed section and replace it with a pair of strait couplings and a lenght of drip tubing?


However, I can tell you that the way I transistioned from underground PVC to above ground drip tubing was to first transistion to copper (not required, I just did it to protect the source) with a female threaded adapter ending the pipe. I then used at pipe thread to drip tube adapter. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_88290-1029-...=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=drip irrigation


----------

